# B&Q scam



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

apologies if you've already heard this one.....


I'm not usually one for posting warnings about potential scams but I had a close call yesterday.

I walked into B&Q hardware store at lunchtime and some old guy dressed in a black shirt with an orange apron on, asked me if I wanted decking.

Fortunately, I got the first punch in and sorted him out. Those
less suspecting might not be so lucky.

Please pass this warning on.


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

OKAY so I have a small brain, and I'm easily amused....

pity me, I can't help it!!!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## miagi (Mar 10, 2008)

Did he have whiskers ? the joke did !!


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

daddysgirl said:


> apologies if you've already heard this one.....


Well it made me laugh. :laughing3: :laughing3: :laughing3:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Broom


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

aldhp21 said:


> daddysgirl said:
> 
> 
> > apologies if you've already heard this one.....
> ...


I had to think about it first before I groaned.

Peter


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry . Nil point...

far to old a joke, I had a 10 year old tell me that last year..  
But I did laugh......


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

The old one's are the best.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My first job was with John Colliers the tailors.

I heard the head saleman ask a customer if he wanted a belt in the back. His reply was do you want a smack in the mouth


DAve p


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I once heard an ice cream man ask a punk if he wanted crushed nuts. The punk asked if he wanted his van turning over!


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

hee hee!!!! sorry!!

trouble is, I can remember one joke at a time, for about 10 years.
I saw an AA man sat in his van, sobby his heart out..
'n I thought - he's heading for a breakdown......

that one will be my joke of the next decade. :lol:


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

The decking joke takes me a long way back to when I was a computer systems analyst at the Rootes/Chrysler car factory at Linwood in Scotland (around 1970). We were based in the south side main factory, and the north side factory across the main road comprised a pressings plant and the first part of the body assembly and trim operations. This therefore included the insulation materials attached inside doors and other panels. Every new female employee we asked to go across to the north factory and tell them that they had been sent there to get felt !!??? Back in those more innocent times this worked every time.......Sorry about being so long winded.


----------

